# Binsen samt Wurzelwerk entfernen



## zitos (26. Apr. 2010)

Hallo ,
vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

wir haben unseren Gartenteich ziemlich "gerodet". Unsere __ Binsen werden langsam zuviel.
Wie kann ich am besten das gesamte Wurzelwerk entfernen? Oder kann man es "ersticken", indem man eine dicke Teichfolie darüber legt und diese mit Steinen beschwert.Aber wenn es verfault, ist dann diese Fäulnis Gift für die Kois?
danke im voraus für Eure Antwort .


----------



## hoboo34 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Binsen samt Wurzelwerk entfernen*

Abdecken und verfaulen lassen ist die schlechteste Lösung. Damit tust du deinem Teich keinen Gefallen.
Binsen entfernen ist "Sträflingsarbeit". Hab das mal in feinster Handarbeit gemacht, Stück für Stück aus dem Boden gepoppelt und wenn immer irgendwo eine "ausschlüpft" gleich entfernen.
Wie und wo hast du denn deine Binsen stehen ? Man hat mir mal gesagt dass es auch erfolgreich sei wenn man sie gaaaanz tief unter Wasser abschneidet und sie dann nicht mehr treiben (was ich mir so richtig nicht vorstellen kann).


----------



## zitos (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Binsen samt Wurzelwerk entfernen*

Hallo Frank,

hab mir das schon gedacht. Einen Teil der Sträflingsarbeit habe ich schon hinter mir.
Unsere Binsen stehen am Rand in der Übergangszone  von der Seichtzone zum Weiherrand.
optisch macht es schon was her, aber zuviel ist zuviel. Müssen halt Stück für Stück entfernen. Das gibt Muckis: -


----------



## hoboo34 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Binsen samt Wurzelwerk entfernen*

Das Problem ist halt, wenn man mit Gewalt ein schnelles, grossflächiges Ziel erreichen will zerstört man mehr als dass man Erfolg hat. 
Deine Muckis werden dir den Einsatz danken und wachsen, wachsen, wachsen


----------

